# Fng



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Fuckin new guy here


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looking forward to soaking up some knowledge


----------



## botamico (Jul 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (Jul 31, 2018)

welcome....


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 3, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

